# Sputum Test after 2 approved visas in Dubai



## theblissfulspirit (Jan 3, 2021)

Hello! I was just with Muhaisnah center earlier for the review of my physical fitness test. I thought it will be like before that I'll be cleared after entering Block 7 and the doctor will just clear my previous findings which is having a nodule. But to my surprise, I was asked for a sputum test and it will take me 3days to finish it and soon I'll acquire my results. 

I am keeping myself positive about the outcome. But there's that tad bit chance of the other result. Who among you have experienced the same and got a positive "FIT" result? I'd like to know your stories and be encourage by them. 

I will share my story of this sputum test journey too!


----------



## Curious 123 (12 mo ago)

theblissfulspirit said:


> Hello! I was just with Muhaisnah center earlier for the review of my physical fitness test. I thought it will be like before that I'll be cleared after entering Block 7 and the doctor will just clear my previous findings which is having a nodule. But to my surprise, I was asked for a sputum test and it will take me 3days to finish it and soon I'll acquire my results.
> 
> I am keeping myself positive about the outcome. But there's that tad bit chance of the other result. Who among you have experienced the same and got a positive "FIT" result? I'd like to know your stories and be encourage by them.
> 
> I will share my story of this sputum test journey too!



Hi want to hear more on your journey.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Curious 123 said:


> Hi want to hear more on your journey.


HI,
I doubt that you will get a reply - that poster has not been back on this site since they posted that message at the beginning of 2021
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Curious 123 (12 mo ago)

Would like to hear from anyone having similar stories.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

HI,
Previous evidence of TB seems to be a reason that visas get rejected in the UAE, for new applicants.
I believe this is because it can remain dormant for years and then flare up again - and then transmit to other people.
Cheers
Steve


----------

